# Buying land on Myakka River



## firecat1981

We've vacationed a few times down in Englewood and on Manasota Key and really like the area for both living and fishing. Now we can't come close to buying anything near Lrmon Bay, but off the Myakka or further east in Charlotte Harbor might be a good long shot.
Next year if things continue we might try and buy a lot to either hold onto for retirement, or build a short term rental on. So anyone who is familiar with that area care to share a pro/con list with us? Thanks.


----------



## 7WT

We bought about 5 yrs ago in East Englewood after looking at the area for quite awhile. Big difference between Port Charlotte and Englewood. We like Englewood. We bought out if the flood zone. At first I wanted water access but glad I did not. I trailer my skiff to many various launches depending on where I want to fish and what's happening where etc. If I was held to one spot it would take to long to get to various sites. Also a lot less money and not in flood zone e is key. I have a great realtor who has become a wonderful friend if you want her contact info let me know. Sondra Isgrig. Fyi we rent our place every winter as I am still working. We go down typically April, and Oct/Nov. No problem renting as there is a shortage if rentals.


----------



## DuckNut

This might be a quest for @Backwater


----------



## firecat1981

7WT said:


> We bought about 5 yrs ago in East Englewood after looking at the area for quite awhile. Big difference between Port Charlotte and Englewood. We like Englewood. We bought out if the flood zone. At first I wanted water access but glad I did not. I trailer my skiff to many various launches depending on where I want to fish and what's happening where etc. If I was held to one spot it would take to long to get to various sites. Also a lot less money and not in flood zone e is key. I have a great realtor who has become a wonderful friend if you want her contact info let me know. Sondra Isgrig. Fyi we rent our place every winter as I am still working. We go down typically April, and Oct/Nov. No problem renting as there is a shortage if rentals.


What is considered East Englewood? I was looking at a place on the west side of the Myakka, but they are listed as a port charlotte addresses. My concern is as we get older I may not be able to launch a boat so easily, especially if we upgrade to a 20+footer. That said the same community I'm looking at has its own boat ramp, so fighting a crowded ramp won't be an issue. I'll look for the flood zones, but if we are on the water we might end up building on stilts.

Tell me more about the rent part cause that it a big part of this. Do you do like AirBnB? What percentage of the year would you say you have a tenant? You get decent prices? Is there both a short term and long term rental shortage? Thank you!


----------



## 7WT

Well like I said there is a big difference between city of Englewood and city of Port Charlotte. Englewood is located in both Charlotte and Sarasota counties. A 20' boat will work in parts of the rivers and offshore but not much good for fishing the shallow water which is everywhere except the beaches and ocean fishing. I suggest that you spend some time a week here and there down there to better understand the area. Looking online can be misleading. East Englewood is a section of Englewood just above Rotunda (the big circle on the map). In my opinion there are major differences in neighborhoods throughout both areas. PC is too crowded and just not my cup of tea. If you look on line at any rental realty for the area or even zillow you will get an idea of rents for prices. We have had no problem renting except during this virus. Not as easy during the summer to rent though still possible. There are both short and long term clients. We do not do AirBnB we use a rental agency who takes 15% but handles everything including taxes, cleaning, collections. It has worked out nicely and I would not want to rent it myself- the 15% is well worth not having all of the hassle. We have been renting winters for 4 years now. Hope this helps. The thing about the flood zone is you cannot borrow any money for a mortgage or a build unless you pay for flood zone insurance and that can be outrageous. And if you don't have it and you are in a flood zone and lose everything due to a flood or hurricane or the power goes out for 3 weeks and your house turns to mold then you have no insurance. Easy decision for me and why I am not in a flood zone yet 10-15 minutes from three different ramps all at different locations and 10 minutes from the beach at Manasota key. Good luck. pm me if you want more info.


----------



## firecat1981

7WT said:


> Well like I said there is a big difference between city of Englewood and city of Port Charlotte. Englewood is located in both Charlotte and Sarasota counties. A 20' boat will work in parts of the rivers and offshore but not much good for fishing the shallow water which is everywhere except the beaches and ocean fishing. I suggest that you spend some time a week here and there down there to better understand the area. Looking online can be misleading. East Englewood is a section of Englewood just above Rotunda (the big circle on the map). In my opinion there are major differences in neighborhoods throughout both areas. PC is too crowded and just not my cup of tea. If you look on line at any rental realty for the area or even zillow you will get an idea of rents for prices. We have had no problem renting except during this virus. Not as easy during the summer to rent though still possible. There are both short and long term clients. We do not do AirBnB we use a rental agency who takes 15% but handles everything including taxes, cleaning, collections. It has worked out nicely and I would not want to rent it myself- the 15% is well worth not having all of the hassle. We have been renting winters for 4 years now. Hope this helps. The thing about the flood zone is you cannot borrow any money for a mortgage or a build unless you pay for flood zone insurance and that can be outrageous. And if you don't have it and you are in a flood zone and lose everything due to a flood or hurricane or the power goes out for 3 weeks and your house turns to mold then you have no insurance. Easy decision for me and why I am not in a flood zone yet 10-15 minutes from three different ramps all at different locations and 10 minutes from the beach at Manasota key. Good luck. pm me if you want more info.


Ok I get what you are saying. I'm not talking about "Port Charlotte" even though it comes up as that. The area I was interested in is Gulf Cove, which literally touches Englewood East.



















We have family that own investments in Rotunda and on the water in Port Charlotte, but they don't fish or own boats. We actually went down there once as a real estate scouting trip and that's how we found gulf cove. 
I've boated/fished Lemon bay a bunch, it seems bay boats are pretty popular down there and I'd like to be able to go offshore on occasion. I may end up with a few different boats in the end as I'll be able to store them. 
As far as flood insurance goes, that's something we will need to consider and part of why we might raise the house we build. It's a trade off, but might be worth it to be able to fish off my own dock.
Thanks for the rental info, a service does sound like its the way to go. I'll hit you up for more info if we decide to go that route.


----------



## 7WT

Great, yes Gulf Cove is good. I often go out of Jobean and pass by Gulf Cove. Let me know if you do it.


----------



## firecat1981

Ok so in a nut shell, everything before going over the bridge is decent. I agree the downtown area of PC was a bit busy and run down for us.
Did they ever dredge stump pass? A few years back it seemed to be closing up a bit.


----------



## 7WT

I don't fish lemon bay much or go out of stump pass. Better to go out of Placida


----------



## Salty Dawg

If launching a 20' boat as you get older is a concern, you probably will not enjoy climbing the stairs every time you go in or out of a stilt house when you get older either.



.


----------



## firecat1981

Salty Dawg said:


> If launching a 20' boat as you get older is a concern, you probably will not enjoy climbing the stairs every time you go in or out of a stilt house when you get older either.


There is a big difference there. My 91 year old grandfather could still climb a flight of stairs no problem. Climbing in and out of a boat while on a trailer and trying not to slip on the wet ramp is a totally different animal.


----------



## Salty Dawg

firecat1981 said:


> There is a big difference there. My 91 year old grandfather could still climb a flight of stairs no problem. Climbing in and out of a boat while on a trailer and trying not to slip on the wet ramp is a totally different animal.


It all depends on the person. I'm 76, and have no problem launching and loading my 22' offshore boat alone.










But going up a dozen steps every time going into the house definitely gets old.


----------



## firecat1981

I'm sorry, but I very much disagree. It takes considerable more effort to even launch my skiff, then it takes to go up a flight of stairs. Hook up the trailer,, driving to the ramp, get out and prep the boat, launch it and tie it up, then back into the truck to park it, then reverse order a few hours later. Versus walk to dock, push button and drive away, reverse order and climb up a flight of stairs.
And if we ever get to that point where the stairs are an issue we will just put in a lift


----------



## Backcountry 16

firecat1981 said:


> What is considered East Englewood? I was looking at a place on the west side of the Myakka, but they are listed as a port charlotte addresses. My concern is as we get older I may not be able to launch a boat so easily, especially if we upgrade to a 20+footer. That said the same community I'm looking at has its own boat ramp, so fighting a crowded ramp won't be an issue. I'll look for the flood zones, but if we are on the water we might end up building on stilts.
> 
> Tell me more about the rent part cause that it a big part of this. Do you do like AirBnB? What percentage of the year would you say you have a tenant? You get decent prices? Is there both a short term and long term rental shortage? Thank you!


As soon as you put your house on stilts along comes wind insurance theyre gonna get you either way.


----------



## firecat1981

This is Florida, we all pay for wind storm protection, stilts shouldn't effect that as the house still needs to be built to windstorm code.


----------



## Backcountry 16

firecat1981 said:


> This is Florida, we all pay for wind storm protection, stilts shouldn't effect that as the house still needs to be built to windstorm code.


I dont pay for wind insurance as my house is one story and on a concrete slab and never have 53 year resident just saying.


----------



## 7WT

I just found buying out of the flood zone was key regarding insurance. Adding third nail to roof house plate lowered insurance. I am 10 minutes away from 3 ramps and the beach. And it didn't cost as much. While no restrictions by an association still an attractive well kept safe neighborhood. I originally looked at canal homes but then realized that would be restrictive. I have two well known guides who live within a block from me. I think they saw the same advantages.


----------



## firecat1981

Where are you? Cause if its in FL then I'd wager you do and don't realize it.


----------



## BassFlats

If he is mortgage free, he can opt out of windstorm coverage.


----------



## firecat1981

True, but that's foolish at best since it costs so little. When I was deployed to Mexico Beach after Hurricane Michael we heard sob story after sob story about how they either didn't have insurance, or not enough to rebuild. They all said the same things... a storm hasn't ever hit here... didn't think it could be that bad... I always thought insurance was for suckers...
Hell I thought we were pretty safe in Lakeland, but had a tornado touch down nearby. It caused just enough damage to get me a new roof, gutters, and ceiling to the tune of 18k, but cost me nothing in the end.

Either way, let's move on from the actual house, cause I'm gonna do what I like since it's my money.


----------



## Renegade

Backcountry 16 said:


> I dont pay for wind insurance as my house is one story and on a concrete slab and never have 53 year resident just saying.


Then your home is not covered in the event of wind damage from any storm, hurricane or not.

To the OP, I have owned and sold over 20 lots on Gulf Cove. I wish I had still had them now! I build high-end homes on Siesta, Casey Key, Manasota and BG. Let me know if you have questions. I can point you in the right direction.

www.joshwynneconstruction.com

PS- I am booked out for 3 years and probably can't build for you, but I can give you some good advice.


----------



## firecat1981

Wow, those are some nice high end homes. Way beyond anything I think I'll ever have. I'm glad you are busy, and being booked 3 years out is amazing.

I'll reach out if I have any questions, thanks. I think for now we are going to look into picking up an interior lot or 2 next year to eventually develop into rentals.


----------



## Renegade

I’m happy to give some free advice when the time comes. Lots to consider when buying land here. Think “Florida swamp land.” I’ll save you grief and $$


----------



## firecat1981

Well maybe I'll hit you up for advise sooner then I thought, lol.

So I was going to hold off till the end of the year and think about it, as we are looking at a new primary home here in Lakeland. But we are considering options right now for the future. One is to grab an interior lot, or 2, now and try and build in a few years to rent out.

So any advise is welcome. So far what I've got, for interior lots, is look for flood zone X. We also don't want anything on the main roads, but also don't want lots buried back in the urban sprawl. So I'm looking at lots on streets right off David or Gillot Blvd, maybe Foresman Blvd. These would be more for rentals, but we could live in one down the road.

The lots I'm interested in for our future primary residence, assuming we don't get a water lot, are right across from Myakka Park.










Thought here is nothing can be built across the street. From street level you can see through the trees in some spots to the river. So if we did build a stilt or 2 story home with a deck, then we could look out over the park and clearly see the river.

So any advice on the lots? I know scrub Jays come into play and I might have to do a mitigation down the road before we build.


----------



## jonny

firecat1981 said:


> Well maybe I'll hit you up for advise sooner then I thought, lol.
> 
> So I was going to hold off till the end of the year and think about it, as we are looking at a new primary home here in Lakeland. But we are considering options right now for the future. One is to grab an interior lot, or 2, now and try and build in a few years to rent out.
> 
> So any advise is welcome. So far what I've got, for interior lots, is look for flood zone X. We also don't want anything on the main roads, but also don't want lots buried back in the urban sprawl. So I'm looking at lots on streets right off David or Gillot Blvd, maybe Foresman Blvd. These would be more for rentals, but we could live in one down the road.
> 
> The lots I'm interested in for our future primary residence, assuming we don't get a water lot, are right across from Myakka Park.
> 
> View attachment 152249
> 
> 
> Thought here is nothing can be built across the street. From street level you can see through the trees in some spots to the river. So if we did build a stilt or 2 story home with a deck, then we could look out over the park and clearly see the river.
> 
> So any advice on the lots? I know scrub Jays come into play and I might have to do a mitigation down the road before we build.


Dude my house just in the edge of that pic.😂😂
You definitely don’t want anything on Gillott or Jennings. Those get a shit ton of traffic as the main drag. And drag literally is the case with Jennings. I can hear guys hitting 140 on bikes down Jennings. Keep waiting on the F***ers to hit a hog. And take a dirt nap. Before they kill someone. I did consider a house at the north end of Gillott. Due to less traffic. It’s a great location. With a neighborhood boat ramp on Myakka. If you join the OPTIONAL HOA for $90 a year. Nice and quit with no thru traffic. It’s all one big dead end. Surrounded by forest and parks. Beware of scrub jays and flood zones. I am in X zone. But I am only 3000’ from myakka River. But a lot is in flood zones. Also in the up end. Utilities access can be a problem. Better move soon. The word is out. New homes are going up everywhere. A lot of the lots are builder owned. It’s nice and quite like out in the country.


----------



## firecat1981

We were there yesterday looking around. I found a few lots we are interested in, they were flood zone X. Don't want to be one any main drags, but don't want to be far away from the entrance either.
Do you mind if I hit you up if I have any questions?


----------



## jonny

Man I thought I wanted to live on a canal. Until I lived in a huge rental on large corner triple lot. It was $600k two bedroom house. Very nice and outta my league. The very first morning I went out on the lanai. And heard my neighbor across the canal burp. then blast a huge fart. You can hear all your neighbors conversations. I hated it felt like I had no privacy. Never want a canal house now. Plus they pigeon hole you with your boat. I can have my boat in the water from my driveway in ten minutes. And if the wind ain’t right. I have options to launch from.


----------



## jonny

No man hit me up.

It’s a wild place. Lots of critters running around. Rattlesnakes, coyotes, hogs, bobcats, panthers, a million rabbits


----------



## jonny

We looked for almost a year to buy and build. Kept finding our dream lots. But ran into issues after issue. And we started running out of time. And just bought a house to remodel. A lot of these lots were bought up for ridiculous amounts of money. So they don’t want to sell. We had a offer on this double lot. But after two months of title issues. And the owner trying to clear back taxes. We gave up. Might be clear now


----------



## firecat1981

Well guys we are getting ready to buy something soon. Our focus has changed a bit. I'm now looking at buying 2 lots, one duplex and one single family. 
Examining things over the last few weeks it seems they changed the zoning in most places to no longer allow duplexes only single family homes. As this is already a rental starved area I can see a good opportunity here and found a lot that is not in a flood zone, or scrub jay zone. 
We are going to pick up a SFR lot too, just in case we decide to build a retirement home, but it won't be on the water anymore.


----------

